# Self deprivating thoughts



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey!

Listen up guys. 
I hope you have at least this covered to make your suffering a little bit better. What i do to feel better about myself and that has helped alot is changing the way i talk to myself in my daily life and in situations where i feel insecure still. 
aLot of stress comes from just giving ourselves shit for things that are basically out of our control and giving ourselves shit for the slightest movement we make that we percieve as "bad" or uncool...

I give myself frequent compliments for even the slightest little thing that i do that is good.

Today i went an errand to my bank and i felt really anxious before going in. And i didnt feel like i could "mirror" the bankwomans personality very well. but after i was done with the errand i told myself "VERY FUCKING GOOD MAN" "You did it" "you conquered death" you looked fear in the eye and besides that you got your life a little more comfortable!

This bad selflanguage ofcourse stems from my depression aswell as the DP/DR but reversing it is a must for anyone seeking to feel better in their own skin. There are also good NLP techniques to run in the evenings to alter the way your mind speaks to you.

Search for NLP on isohunt and there will be a few audio programs to download that are really great in creating a positive mental attitude for yourselves..

Reclaim power over your life!


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

TheGame said:


> Hey!
> 
> Listen up guys.
> I hope you have at least this covered to make your suffering a little bit better. What i do to feel better about myself and that has helped alot is changing the way i talk to myself in my daily life and in situations where i feel insecure still.
> ...


Self depreciation is unhealthy just as the opposite is - such as megalomania.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

hehe, yeah, sometimes I"ll have like a personal trainer type voice in my head when I need to get motivated. I'll think something like, 'common u bastard, get moving, lift those weights'. It actually helps.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah the key is finding balance and stability. Searching for psychological integration is my main quest in all this crap. Allthough feeling like your greater than you actually are beats feeling like a fuckup


----------

